# Recovering a Gold Bead From a Filter Paper



## kadriver (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a video I made demonstrating how to recover pure gold from a filter paper using a torch, melting dish and borax.

The borax helps to bind the paper and ashes to the dish and prevents the gold laden material from flying out of the dish when the flame is directed at it.

The filter paper came from a batch of gold filled scrap jewelry that I processed. The gold powder in the filter paper came from filtering the solution after the pure gold was dropped using Stump Out (sodium metabisulfite).

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlozdhFuExk[/youtube]

Comments and critical input is welcomed and appreciated.

kadriver


----------

